# HVAC fan speed switch box location?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My fan switch is only working in the high position, so I assume I need to replace the resistor box that switches the fan speed, like I did in my Olds when this happened. Problem is, I have no idea where it is on a B14. So, my question is, where is this located on these cars?


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

your blower motor resistor is bad. its located under the pass side dash on the HVAC boxes. it will be kinda disk shaped and is held in by two screws real easy-- you may have to remove the blower motor( cant remember)


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

got a picture of what that is? cause mine does the same thing.... how much is the resistor?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BadBoy91 said:


> your blower motor resistor is bad. its located under the pass side dash on the HVAC boxes. it will be kinda disk shaped and is held in by two screws real easy-- you may have to remove the blower motor( cant remember)


Thanks! I'll look for it tomorrow!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

BlackNismo95 said:


> got a picture of what that is? cause mine does the same thing.... how much is the resistor?


Sentra.net says it is behind the glove box. Quotes the price around $25. You cna find the write up quite easily.


----------

